# Shallow Sport Production line



## FishyLady

*Here are a few Shallow Sport Boats we are sending out. *


----------



## SeaY'all

Where? LOL


----------



## FishyLady

27' X3 loaded with a few extra touches!


----------



## FishyLady

24' Mod V we just delivered to Gulf Coast Marine


----------



## FishyLady

Capt. Danny Neu's new 24' Classic is ready for business!


----------



## FishyLady

21' Sport we sent out to The Sportsman


----------



## 9121SS

NICE!!!

I need a new Mod V. Well........Not really, I just want one!


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Awesome looking boats!!!


----------



## Jerry-rigged

9121SS said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> I need a new Mod V. Well........Not really, I just want one!


LOL, yeah. X2!


----------



## FishyLady

I'm going to try and update as they leave the factory! If I fall behind feel free to shout out at me and get me on it again!


----------



## FishyLady

Here is a Carolina Blue 20' Classic with a raised console we sent out to the Sportsman Recently.


----------



## FishyLady

Ok, so here is one that has everyone talking. The hot pink 24' Sport that was delivered earlier this month. The woman who ordered it helped to designed the whole thing and her husband is a trooper!


----------



## FishyLady

Ok, So here is what left today. A Laguna Green 18' Bahia fully rigged currently enroute to The Sportsman in San Benito. 

Also, I am sneaking in a sneak peek of the 21' Sport (Check out that gorgeous Seafoam Green color!) that will be making an appearance at the Houston Rodeo. If you are in the area, be sure to stop by and check out the finished product!


----------



## gman1772

FishyLady said:


> Ok, so here is one that has everyone talking. The hot pink 24' Sport that was delivered earlier this month. The woman who ordered it helped to designed the whole thing and her husband is a trooper!


Aw man! I can visualize the story behind that one. (Wife)OK! You can your boat on ONE condition. I get to pick out the color! (Husband) WAAAAAAHOOOOO! How bad can that be?

Kidding. It's definitely one of a kind though.


----------



## TXGold

gman1772 said:


> Aw man! I can visualize the story behind that one. (Wife)OK! You can your boat on ONE condition. I get to pick out the color! (Husband) WAAAAAAHOOOOO! How bad can that be?
> 
> Kidding. It's definitely one of a kind though.


Yeah, I hope one day I have FU money too... Work work work


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice work guys!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Flat's Hunter

FishyLady said:


> Ok, so here is one that has everyone talking. The hot pink 24' Sport that was delivered earlier this month. The woman who ordered it helped to designed the whole thing and her husband is a trooper!


I like that hot color. Would like to see one in hot Orange or hot green


----------



## troutsupport

9121SS said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> I need a new Mod V. Well........Not really, I just want one!


I love my whaler, but the other boat that I want is a Mod V. ...that and a Desperado. Both awesome.


----------



## FishyLady

Here's the boats that left today! 
First, a Carolina Blue 18' Sport that The Sportsman just picked up. Make sure if you are in the area to stop and check it out!


----------



## FishyLady

Next, is a 24' Sport that is on it's way to Pete Jorgensen Marine. 
This boat will be joining a 25' X3 along with other Shallow Sport models at the Louisiana Sportsman Boat Show. Make sure you stop by and visit with the nice people of Pete Jorgensen Marine, Wes and Kyra!


----------



## FishyLady

Okay, and the last boat of the week! Sportsman is here picking up this black and white 21' Sport! Congratulations Mr. Yoder!


----------



## FishyLady

We would like to congratulate Shallow Sport Pro Team Captain BJ Powell from Port Mansfield on his new 24' Sport!


----------



## Cypress jaws

love those boats!! hmmm.. maybe I am partial to SS for a reason!!


----------



## TIMBOv2

Man, that Hot Pink looks "Tight" on the water. Ain't got to wory about somebody NOT seeing you. LOL


----------



## FishyLady

We sent this gem of a 21' Sport out to Gulf Coast Marine today. Check out the Miami Helm Seats!! 

If you are in the corpus area make sure to stop by and check it out!!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations to Shallow Sport Pro Team member Captain Gary Meade on your new 25' X3!


----------



## HTM

* Fish Lady you for got to add ours!*

Just got her two weeks ago! loving every min of it going fishing this weekend for the first time with the kids! But spent the last two weekends learning how to drive the boat! My Best friend Tiff, named the boat!


----------



## daniel7930

HTM said:


> Just got her two weeks ago! loving every min of it going fishing this weekend for the first time with the kids! But spent the last two weekends learning how to drive the boat! My Best friend Tiff, named the boat!


Nice boat. I think i saw this boat heading down I 37 about 2 weeks ago


----------



## FishyLady

HTM said:


> Just got her two weeks ago! loving every min of it going fishing this weekend for the first time with the kids! But spent the last two weekends learning how to drive the boat! My Best friend Tiff, named the boat!


Nice!! Haha sorry I missed yours!!! Loving the name choice!!! lol


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Pro Team Member Captain John Weaver on your new 20' Classic!!


----------



## FishyLady

Okay, I'm playing catch up here since my time has been devoted to getting all 2500 tournament brochures and entry forms mailed out to all of our wonderful Shallow Sport owners in Texas!! 

First off check out this awesome 25' X3 that headed over to Coastline Marine on Monday! Chad and Cole get to add all the finishing touches including powder coated aluminum, custom cushions, and all the accessories!


----------



## FishyLady

This gorgeous aquarium 21' Sport just left this morning for The Sportsman. It's new owner, Mr. Anzaldua, has been awaiting its arrival!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Moody on your new 21' Sport! It is currently on the road to South Austin Marine!


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Nice Boats!!!! Gonna be some happy customers


----------



## FishyLady

Thanks! aggiefishinDr That's always the goal!
I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter weekend! We are back at it this Monday morning! 

This 24' Sport is on its way to Gulf Coast Marine, Congratulations Mr. Goebler! Enjoy!


----------



## Quackerbox

Not my kinda boat but I must admit Id fish that pink sled LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## FishyLady

"Not my kinda boat but I must admit Id fish that pink sled LIKE A BOSS!"
Real men fish pink... right? lol

The Sportsman just picked up this 18' Bahia complete with buggy top, and powder coated aluminum. Congratulations Mr. Martinez.


----------



## jaime1982

Nice boats. That one thing I do miss about living down there in the RGV, seeing all the SS boats on the road!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Great looking rigs. The dozen we have accessorized in the past I have always been amazed at the cleanliness and simplicity of the wiring while being VERY functional and attention to details.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## FishyLady

We had two great looking boats go out over the weekend. 

First, the 21' Mod V that went to South Austin Marine. Congratulations Mr. Dugger!!


----------



## FishyLady

And Second, 
We have the very cool 21' Sport for Mr. Morales that went to Pete Jorgensen Marine!


----------



## FishyLady

This 24' Classic is on its way to The Sportsman in San Benito! 
Make sure to stop by and check it out!!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Carlton! Your 24' Sport is on its way to Coastline Marine!!


----------



## FishyLady

This 18' Sport will be in route to Pete Jorgensen Marine in Beaumont later on today. I'm really digging the color scheme and powder coating!!


----------



## FishyLady

The Sportsman in San Benito just picked up this 21' Sport this morning! 
If you are in the area, be sure to stop by and check it out!!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations and Thank You to Pro Team Member Captain Eric Sauls who picked up his new 24' Sport this morning, she's beautiful!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations to Mr. Coker on your new 20' Classic! We cannot wait to see it in action next weekend at the Owner's Tournament!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations to Mr. Peeler! Your 25' X3 was delivered to Gulf Coast Marine yesterday! We can't wait to see her on the water!


----------



## Shrimpguts

Hope to see mine up here soon.


----------



## FishyLady

I wanted to post pictures of the first ever Shallow Sport Owner's Tournament raffle boat! 
We sold tickets during the tournament and drew one very lucky angler's name Saturday Night.
Congratulations Ashley Helm!!


----------



## spooksupeRipple

Nice classic Ashley! Can't tell if it's a 18 or 20 but it's my favorite Shallowsport on this thread. Do you need a new boyfriend I'm a handsome guy.


----------



## FishyLady

It is an 18. Haha


----------



## spooksupeRipple

The pics got shuffled. 

That's a nice 18! I like the boxes in the back. Are those standard now? Send one to gulf coast marine with a 115 etec and a friendly price tag


----------



## FishyLady

Those will be standard on all 2016 models. 
Wes just re-designed the deck for the 18' Classic, and this was the first one produced with that design!


----------



## Shrimpguts

Can you post a good picture of those boxes on the 18? i want to see what they will look like.


----------



## fishin shallow

Will they also have the NEW console...LOL


----------



## spooksupeRipple

The console Shallowsport has for last however many years is the most useful cleanest looking console out there. Majek uses it to. Don't change it.

That little drink holder on top is cool though


----------



## FishyLady

I believe the "New" console you are referring to is the console that we started producing two years ago. Its not really new, its an upgrade that is available on most orders and stock on every 25' X3.


----------



## FishyLady

Here is another picture of the Raffle boat.


----------



## FishyLady

A while back I got request for better pics of our Demo boat, So sorry I just realized I never posted this! 

Here is our demo 25' X3 that many of y'all have seen at the boat shows this year and now on the water in Port Mansfield!


----------



## FishyLady

Alright Guys and Gals, 
Check out this 25' X3 that we sent out to Gulf Coast Marine in Corpus Christi today! 
Raised Console, Shallow Sport Custom Aluminum T-Top, Upgraded Helm Seats.. 
Shes a beauty! Congratulations Mr. Alba!!


----------



## FishyLady

Here is the 24' Sport that was delivered to Pete Jorgensen Marine this weekend. If you are in the Beaumont area, be sure to stop by and check it out!! We even got Kyra to model the custom cooler rack with footrest.


----------



## spooksupeRipple

Kyra is flaming hot


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

spooksupeRipple said:


> Kyra is flaming hot


Then hop on down there and buy that boat from her...


----------



## FishyLady

Haha Y'all are making our (almost) Monday a good chuckle here!

So I thought I'd add a few more... 

Friday we also delivered this 18' Bahia to Gulf Coast Marine. 
(Sorry, no models on this one!)


----------



## FishyLady

Today, The Sportsman in San Benito picked up this 21' Sport! 
Be sure to stop by and check it out in person!


----------



## V-Bottom

Always wondered how people steer those boats sitting in those seats!! Deep V for me tho.


----------



## Shrimpguts

spooksupeRipple said:


> Kyra is flaming hot


Yes I agree.


----------



## pipeliner345

I thought SS quit making the bahia.


----------



## FishyLady

pipeliner345 said:


> I thought SS quit making the bahia.


Yes, this will become active when we begin producing 2016 models.


----------



## FishyLady

This 20' Classic was delivered to The Sportsman of San Benito yesterday!


----------



## FishyLady

Pro Team Captain Erick Joseph's new 21' Sport is headed to Boca Grande, Florida today! (If it looks a little naked to you, its because the windshield is off to get better MPH... lol)

Also in tow, is an 18' Classic for Naples Marina!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Sanchez! Your new 25' X3 is on it's way to Gulf Coast Marine!!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Peredes! The Sportsman just picked up your new 18' Classic!


----------



## Shrimpguts

Is that Laguna green or seafoam?


----------



## FishyLady

Laguna Green. If you scroll up the thread and find the Houston Rodeo auction boat, that is SeaFoam Green.


----------



## Shrimpguts

Got it.


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Vela! Your new 18' Sport was just picked up by The Sportsman!


----------



## D HOGG

Great products !!


----------



## New2Salt

great job...all very nice


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations to Mr. Atkinson. The Sportsman Boats just picked up your new 21' Sport!


----------



## Shrimpguts

Very nice.


----------



## Shrimpguts

Anything new?


----------



## Gilbert

Shrimpguts said:


> Anything new?


when is yours going to be on this thread?


----------



## FishyLady

Sorry for not updating last week. I was out of the office for a few days.

This morning we shipped out this 18' Sport to Gulf Coast Marine. If you are in the Corpus area stop by and check it out!


----------



## HTM

*Sitting by the dock by the bay!*

still loving it! Our first big trout on our new 24ft classic!


----------



## daniel7930

HTM said:


> still loving it! Our first big trout on our new 24ft classic!


Is yours a red and white boat


----------



## FishyLady

HTM said:


> still loving it! Our first big trout on our new 24ft classic!


Awesome!! :dance: Thats a nice trout!!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Durand! Your 24' Sport complete with walk in raised console is on its way to Coastline Marine! We can't wait to see the finished product after Chad and Cole get done with her!


----------



## FishyLady

Check out this 21' Sport that The Sportsman in San Benito just picked up! 
Congratulations Mr. Cisneros!!


----------



## HTM

*Black and White*



daniel7930 said:


> Is yours a red and white boat


Boat is White and Black


----------



## daniel7930

HTM said:


> Boat is White and Black


Nice boat. I just ask cause I saw a red and white one driving down 37 here in San Antonio. With the same motor


----------



## FishyLady

The Rio Grande Valley chapter of CCA picked up their 21' Sport raffle boat! 
Make sure you get your tickets!!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations to Shallow Sport Pro Team Member Capt. Chad Kinney on his new 25' X3!


----------



## EdK

Sharp Boat!


----------



## FishyLady

This 24' Sport is making its way to Gulf Coast Marine in Corpus!


----------



## FishyLady

Here are a few boats that we shipped out to The Sportsman! 

First up is an 18' Sport for Mr. Curl. 
Second is a 12' Bahia for Mr. Garza.

Congratulations to both families! We hope you enjoy and we can't wait to see y'all on the water!


----------



## FishyLady

Check out the 15' Classic we shipped out to The Sportsman in San Benito!


----------



## FishyLady

Today we got out a few boats for Gulf Coast Marine in Corpus Christi! 
First is a Carolina Blue 18' Bahia, second is a TigerShark Blue 21' Sport 

If you are in the Corpus area be sure to stop by and check them out!


----------



## TejasBahia

Any 21v coming out?I have a 18 Bahia and looking at an upgrade.


----------



## Luckysam

Recently took a trip with Capt. Gary Grey of Bay Rats. The X3 is an amazing boat. Hard to believe the ride and draft. Great guide trip as well.


----------



## FishyLady

TejasBahia said:


> Any 21v coming out?I have a 18 Bahia and looking at an upgrade.


We actually will have a 21' Mod V coming out soon for South Austin Marine. I will post pictures as it rolls out of the factory!


----------



## FishyLady

Luckysam said:


> Recently took a trip with Capt. Gary Grey of Bay Rats. The X3 is an amazing boat. Hard to believe the ride and draft. Great guide trip as well.


That's great to hear! I'm glad you enjoyed the ride. It really is a great riding and handling boat, you just have to experience it for yourself! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## FishyLady

This 21' Sport went out to Gulf Coast Marine in Corpus Christi today! Stop by and check it out if you are in the area!


----------



## FishyLady

Ok, So I am playing catch up today so I have a few new boats to share! 

Starting off with a nice 24' Sport that was sent to Gulf Coast Marine!


----------



## FishyLady

We also sent two boats over the The Sportsman! 

#1 is a Black and white 24' Sport with buggy top 2# is the Carolina Blue 18' Classic! 

Enjoy!


----------



## FishyLady

Gulf Coast Marine got this 25' X3 in today! Congratulations Mr. Cain! 
Be sure to check out the new design on the grabrail!


----------



## agonzales1981

Beautiful boats!!


----------



## FishyLady

*Pro Team Capt. George Strader's New 25' X3*

We would like to say a big Congratulations to Shallow Sport Pro Team Captain George Strader on his new 25' X3! We can't wait to see her out on the the water in the LLM!


----------



## smokin lures

FishyLady said:


> We would like to say a big Congratulations to Shallow Sport Pro Team Captain George Strader on his new 25' X3! We can't wait to see her out on the the water in the LLM!


That is one sick sled


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Floyd! The Sportsman picked up your new 24' Sport!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations to Mr. Bucy on your new 21' Sport!!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations to Pro Team Captain Anthony Buquoi of Leeville, Louisiana on your new 24' Sport!


----------



## whistlingdixie

Way to go Capt. Anthony!!! Look forward to working with you in the future and building Shallow Sport market share in Louisiana!!!!


----------



## gman1772

FishyLady said:


> Congratulations to Pro Team Captain Anthony Buquoi of Leeville, Louisiana on your new 24' Sport!


That's a serious boat.


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations to Mr. Chamness! Your 24' Mod V is on its way to South Austin Marine!!


----------



## TXRED2000

can't wait to pick up mine this Saturday


----------



## FishyLady

TXRED2000 said:


> can't wait to pick up mine this Saturday


What do you have coming TXRED? What dealer did you go through? I'll try and make sure I get pictures posted!


----------



## TXRED2000

It's already at the sportsman 2015 18 Bahia Carolina blue


----------



## FishyLady

Awesome! Make sure you post up some pics when you get it!


----------



## TXRED2000

still pending my front yeti seat pad but she's finally home


----------



## FishyLady

Nice! Thanks for sharing! I hope you get her in the water soon!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Mendez! Your 25' X3 is on its way to South Austin Marine!


----------



## rmlove82

Caught a glimpse of a grey X3 from recent pics...can we see more pics, also pics of storage, livewell, etc. What is static draft and speed with Yamaha 300, PM if necessary, Ty.


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations to Pro Team Captain Frank Vasquez, out of Port Mansfield, Tx, on your new 25' X3!!


----------



## FishyLady

This 21' Sport is on it's way to Gulf Coast Marine! If you are in the Corpus area, stop by and check it out!!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations to Mr. Garcia! The Sportsman picked up your 24' Classic!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Almeda! Your 24' Sport was delivered to South Austin Marine!


----------



## whistlingdixie

I am really excited about our next 2 Shallow Sports we are getting. Our 21 Sport is going to be the best looking boat built for 2016 I believe!!!


----------



## daniel7930

whistlingdixie said:


> I am really excited about our next 2 Shallow Sports we are getting. Our 21 Sport is going to be the best looking boat built for 2016 I believe!!!


Hope u post a pic. Lol. I love my shallow sport.


----------



## whistlingdixie

daniel7930 said:


> Hope u post a pic. Lol. I love my shallow sport.


Fishylady will post it. We should see it the second week of October along with the 18 Sport.


----------



## FishyLady

whistlingdixie said:


> Fishylady will post it. We should see it the second week of October along with the 18 Sport.


I try and get them all, but I do miss a few! If I miss it be sure to add a pic!! But I'll keep my eye out for it!


----------



## whistlingdixie

FishyLady said:


> I try and get them all, but I do miss a few! If I miss it be sure to add a pic!! But I'll keep my eye out for it!


Just tell the bearded beauty to let you know when Jorgensen Marine's boats roll out for Gary.


----------



## LUISJG

I saw a sign in a back road that say shallow sport and an arrow pointing the direction,, I was heading north from laguna vista,,, I kept going and never found shallow sport factory,, 
I was all the way up to the wildlife refugee, anyway , It would of been nice to get a tour,, maybe next time I search better.


----------



## daniel7930

LUISJG said:


> I saw a sign in a back road that say shallow sport and an arrow pointing the direction,, I was heading north from laguna vista,,, I kept going and never found shallow sport factory,,
> I was all the way up to the wildlife refugee, anyway , It would of been nice to get a tour,, maybe next time I search better.


It's pretty easy to find. But yea. I think u where too far


----------



## FishyLady

LUISJG said:


> I saw a sign in a back road that say shallow sport and an arrow pointing the direction,, I was heading north from laguna vista,,, I kept going and never found shallow sport factory,,
> I was all the way up to the wildlife refugee, anyway , It would of been nice to get a tour,, maybe next time I search better.


If you take the road that the sign is on (Ted Hunt) to Schafer Rd. take a right. The factory is a ways down on your right. I will mention, we do not offer tours to the public though.


----------



## FishyLady

We just sent out this 25' X3 to Gulf Coast Marine. Congratulations Mr. Cirilo!


----------



## FishyLady

We sent this 21' Sport out to Gulf Coast Marine today! Congratulations Mr. Salinas, she's ready for the water!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Mafrige! The Sportsman picked up your new 24'Classic (Buggy Top to be installed by dealer) Check out that custom Purple!


----------



## FishyLady

Check out the 25' X3 we sent out to Gulf Coast Marine today! 
Congratulations Mr. Chopelas!


----------



## texasislandboy

I like that boat! I got to check it out last week


----------



## daniel7930

texasislandboy said:


> I like that boat! I got to check it out last week


Rub it in .why don't u


----------



## artys_only

That's a sharp looking ride , like the colors , owners should be very pleased


----------



## FishyLady

Check out the 21' Sport that we sent out to Pete Jorgensen Marine! That color combo really pops! Make sure you go by the dealership and check it out!


----------



## whistlingdixie

pictures do not do this boat justice. Hopefully we can get new graphics on the SHO to make it really POP


----------



## daniel7930

Nice boat


----------



## FishyLady

Check out the 18' Sport that we sent out to Pete Jorgensen Marine today! She's a beauty! Make sure you go by and check it you!


----------



## whistlingdixie

I think she is a Beauty!!!! Great job Shallow Sport. Now let's see if this boat sells in 3 hours after receiving it.


----------



## FishyLady

This 24' Classic got shipped out to The Sportsman in San Benito! This Sea Foam and Black combo really pops!


----------



## FishyLady

Check out the 21 Sport that went out to The Sportsman!


----------



## FishyLady

This 24' Classic was delivered to South Austin Marine over the weekend! Make sure you stop by and check her out!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Marbach! Your new 25' X3 was delivered to Gulf Coast Marine, Corpus Christi!


----------



## Bottom Finder

FishyLady said:


> Congratulations Mr. Marbach! Your new 25' X3 was delivered to Gulf Coast Marine, Corpus Christi!


How does the X3 perform with a 250?


----------



## FishyLady

Gulf Coast Marine got this 18' Sport and 21' Sport in this week! Make sure you stop by and check them out!


----------



## FishyLady

South Austin Marine will be getting this Beauty in stock over the weekend! Be sure to stop on in and see her in person! 24' Sport


----------



## FishyLady

We sent this 25' X3 out yesterday to out South Carolina dealer Butler Marine! We are excited to see how the anglers of South Carolina react to the X3 Line!


----------



## FishyLady

It's been a while since I've been posting here. Time to get this thread rolling again!


----------



## FishyLady

Lets start it off (again) right with this beauty! 

This Custom Colored 25' X3 went out to South Austin Marine, Congratulations Mr. Hansen!


----------



## Sweetwater




----------



## Newbomb Turk

Nice....


----------



## Stuart

The 24 Classic in post 151 is my favorite


----------



## FishyLady

Stuart said:


> The 24 Classic in post 151 is my favorite


She sure was pretty!


----------



## Gerald S

Stuart said:


> The 24 Classic in post 151 is my favorite


I drive by South Austin Marine all the time and if I saw correctly, she is still available! Great looking rig!


----------



## blwn93lx

When we gonna see some shallowsport stingrays or recons?


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Whatttt?!? April fools Right! 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## FishyLady

blwn93lx said:


> When we gonna see some shallowsport stingrays or recons?


Keep watching this thread! I'll be sure to post them up!!


----------



## Whipray

Flat's Hunter said:


> Whatttt?!? April fools Right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Welcome back to civilization, Mr Noland


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Whipray said:


> Welcome back to civilization, Mr Noland


Why thank you. I thought I dreamed the whole saga. Can't wait to see where they go with this new line.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## FishyLady

If you are in the Beaumont area make sure you stop by and check out the 25' X3 that Pete Jorgensen just got in!


----------



## TexasVines

when do the "new" models come out?


----------



## texasislandboy

I'm guessing your talking about the SCB. Soon...


----------



## JamesAggie

FishyLady said:


> If you are in the Beaumont area make sure you stop by and check out the 25' X3 that Pete Jorgensen just got in!


Very nice. What's the price on that bad boy?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## FishyLady

JamesAggie said:


> Very nice. What's the price on that bad boy?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


The 25' X3 MSRP begins at about $86,000 for Boat, Motor (Yamaha VF250), and Trailer.

For the price on this particular boat though, I would have to direct you to Pete Jorgensen.


----------



## JamesAggie

FishyLady said:


> The 25' X3 MSRP begins at about $86,000 for Boat, Motor (Yamaha VF250), and Trailer.
> 
> For the price on this particular boat though, I would have to direct you to Pete Jorgensen.


Very unique boat. One can dream.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Frankum! Your new 25' X3 is on it's way to Gulf Coast Marine! She's a Beauty, and ready to hit the water!


----------



## WTAggie

Are there any updates on the SCB's? Still haven't seen any pictures or when they'll be produced. Just interested


----------



## Reel Paradise

Thank you so much for the pics. Can?t wait to take it for a ride. I am picking it up Friday. It has been a great experience working with the Shallow Sport folks on the build. I also want to point out that Fred at Gulf Coast Marine has been great to work with. Now it?s to go catch some fish!


----------



## FishyLady

WTAggie said:


> Are there any updates on the SCB's? Still haven't seen any pictures or when they'll be produced. Just interested


Stay tuned...


----------



## FishyLady

Reel Paradise said:


> Thank you so much for the pics. Can?t wait to take it for a ride. I am picking it up Friday. It has been a great experience working with the Shallow Sport folks on the build. I also want to point out that Fred at Gulf Coast Marine has been great to work with. Now it?s to go catch some fish!


Thank You for the kind words! We truly hope you enjoy her! Make sure you post some pics when you get her on the water!


----------



## G-Money

FishyLady, Any SCB coming off the line??


----------



## FishyLady

Man, It's been a while... 

Here's a few Shallow Sports Rolling out of the Factory! 


Starting with this 25' X3 that went to Naples, Florida this week!


----------



## FishyLady

We sent this 24' Classic out to it's owner this week! 

Any Aggie fans on here? We are digging the Maroon!


----------



## cc

Is this the first one off the line?


----------



## fishin shallow

One of the pro staffers is already hash tagging sbc so my guess would be he's getting the first one.


----------



## partsguy

*Got a 86 18ft. 6 classic that I want to look like that,but oh well.*


----------



## texasislandboy

fishin shallow said:


> One of the pro staffers is already hash tagging sbc so my guess would be he's getting the first one.


Nope. Charlie might be putting a order in he really likes his 24' sport's but we have others already in line. Our warehouse is getting ready for the first hulls to be started. We will post something up when it is done. We have finished all the hulls that were in production.


----------



## cc

texasislandboy said:


> Nope. Charlie might be putting a order in he really likes his 24' sport's but we have others already in line. Our warehouse is getting ready for the first hulls to be started. We will post something up when it is done. We have finished all the hulls that were in production.


What boat is that?


----------



## cc

Is this a hull that was in production?? Sweet looking boat!!


----------



## cc

No one knows or no one is saying what boat this is??


----------



## FishyLady

cc said:


> No one knows or no one is saying what boat this is??


Currently in Production is the First 100% Shallow Sport made Stingray


----------



## texasislandboy

FishyLady said:


> Currently in Production is the First 100% Shallow Sport made Stingray


First 100% Shallow Sport Recon is currently getting laid up. All small parts are already made for it.


----------



## blwn93lx

texasislandboy said:


> First 100% Shallow Sport Recon is currently getting laid up. All small parts are already made for it.


pictures or it didn't happen ......lol


----------



## POCred

As soon as I get pricing I'll order mine.


----------



## FishyLady

We sent this SeaFoam 24' Sport out to our Beaufort, South Carolina dealer Butler Marine over the weekend!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations Mr. Simmons! Your new 25' X3 was delivered to Gulf Coast Marine over the weekend!


----------



## FishyLady

This 18' Sport is headed to Gulf Coast Marine in Corpus Christi. Make sure to stop by and take a look before she's sold!


----------



## FishyLady

*21' Sport to Gulf Coast Marine*

Check out the 21' Sport that went out to Gulf Coast Marine today!

Shes a beauty! Make sure you stop by and check her out!


----------



## Generations

Any more pics of new builds? Love checking out the pics while waiting on mine to be built.


----------



## FishyLady

Sorry, this thread kind of got away from be for a while there. 

Here are some of the most recent builds to roll out of the factory. 

Starting with this 18' Sport that was picked up by The Sportsman from San Benito!


----------



## FishyLady

Congratulations to one of our Shallow Sport Pro Team Captains, George Strader! 

His new 24' Sport turned out beautiful with this custom SeaDek!


----------



## Generations

Thank you so much. Can't wait for March to get here!


----------



## Em1_crew

wow that Seadek looks great


----------



## FishyLady

Em1_crew said:


> wow that Seadek looks great


Custom SeaDek is designed and installed here at the factory! We love how this Teak color turned out!


----------



## FishyLady

This 25' X3 was picked up by The Sportsman from San Benito. 

Congratulations Mr. Garcia!


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

More boat and Kyra pictures......:biggrin:


----------



## Blast-n-cast

I was in the valley for work Wednesday and saw what looked to be a new SCB headed north on the highway. White powder coated aluminum and white motor. Was wondering if it was one of yalls.


----------



## Castaway2

I dont see many Mod v on here.... is it not that popular???..... had the pleasure of being in 2 and really impressed by them.


----------



## Generations

Love the X3 so much! 

Castaway I agreed the Mod V is a great riding and looking boat. I have rode on them several times.

I ordered an X3 and can't wait until it is done. I feel like a kid in July wishin it was Christmas time.


----------



## daniel7930

Castaway2 said:


> I dont see many Mod v on here.... is it not that popular???..... had the pleasure of being in 2 and really impressed by them.


My buddy Ken has a really nice mod v


----------



## 9121SS

Castaway2 said:


> I dont see many Mod v on here.... is it not that popular???..... had the pleasure of being in 2 and really impressed by them.


I have one and love it!


----------



## FishyLady

Castaway2 said:


> I dont see many Mod v on here.... is it not that popular???..... had the pleasure of being in 2 and really impressed by them.


We still make quite a few Mod V's. I went through my file and grabbed a few pics of some recent builds.

I didn't go through the last posts, so forgive me if these are re-posts!


----------



## Castaway2

FishyLady said:


> We still make quite a few Mod V's. I went through my file and grabbed a few pics of some recent builds.
> 
> I didn't go through the last posts, so forgive me if these are re-posts!


That first one!!!! Extremely ....... ( they don't make a word great enough describe it ) ....beautiful !!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GULF COAST FISHERMAN

FishyLady said:


> Sorry, this thread kind of got away from be for a while there.
> 
> Here are some of the most recent builds to roll out of the factory.
> 
> Starting with this 18' Sport that was picked up by The Sportsman from San Benito!


I think I just bought this boat!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=19540362&postcount=198


----------



## Fowlhooked

Congrats Gulf Coast Fisherman, you are going to love that boat!


----------



## GULF COAST FISHERMAN

Fowlhooked said:


> Congrats Gulf Coast Fisherman, you are going to love that boat!


Thanks Fowlhooked! It's actually back at Shallow Sport getting a front bow casting platform with safety rails and a 10" Plash LED added.


----------



## FishyLady

GULF COAST FISHERMAN said:


> I think I just bought this boat!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=19540362&postcount=198


Congratulations! Welcome to the family!


----------



## FishyLady

This 24' Classic was picked up by The Sportsman in San Benito. She's a beauty!


----------



## FishyLady

*2018 25' x3*

We sent out this slick 2018 Shallow Sport 25' X3 to South Austin Marine!

-2018 Shallow Sport 25' X3 
-Dual 60 gal fuel tanks
-Yamaha F300
-2 8' Power Pole Blade
-Power Steering
-Walk-in Console
-Extended Raised Console with 2 Insulated Live Wells 
-Live wells equipped with bubbler system
-Buggy Top
-Upgraded Llebroc Helm Seats
-Tinted Windshield
-LED deck lighting 
-20" Light bar
-Garmin 7610XSV
-JBL Audio System
-Boarding Ladder
-Black Out Package

She is Decked out! 
Congratulations to our newest members of the Shallow Sport Family!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

That's funny I have been trying to order a 2018 with the same raised console w/ side door and front and rear live wells and they said they don't have the mold for it. But I keep finding them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishyLady

FOWLHOOK said:


> That's funny I have been trying to order a 2018 with the same raised console w/ side door and front and rear live wells and they said they don't have the mold for it. But I keep finding them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM Sent


----------



## Trouthunter

Kyra is that boat for Charlie Buchen? It has his little t-top on it. 

Sweet rig!

TH


----------



## FishyLady

*24' Mod V*

Gulf Coast Marine in Corpus just got this beauty in stock!

-2018 Shallow Sport 24' Mod V
- Yamaha VF250 SHO & Deluxe Rigging
-T-Top
-Upgraded Lean Post w/ Foot Rests
-JBL Audio System 
-Stainless Steel Rub Rail 
-20" Plashlights LED Light Bar

Make sure you go check her out!!


----------



## MajekMike

*Blue Color?*



FishyLady said:


> Congratulations to Mr. Peeler! Your 25' X3 was delivered to Gulf Coast Marine yesterday! We can't wait to see her on the water!


What color of blue is this? What is the name of it?


----------



## FishyLady

*Back By Popular Demand!*

Its been a while, and my inbox is filled with requests to bring back this thread... So here is a little of what we have been up to.

Starting off with the Sea Foam Green and Black Shallow Sport 25' X3 picked up by some very happy customers. This boat was the first with the new custom Walk-in Deluxe Raised Console option.


----------



## FishyLady

This Slick Carolina Blue and White 25' X3 with the new Suzuki DF350 motor... People are really loving this combo. If you are considering, give one of our pro's a call for a demo!


----------



## FishyLady

*SCB Line*

I may need to start a new thread for the SCB line. But here are some Recon's and Stingrays that have rolled out.


----------



## Hoser1976

*3rd 24 sport*

Thanks South Austin marine.


----------



## FishyLady

Hoser1976 said:


> Thanks South Austin marine.


Love the layout! Very sleek!


----------

